
Fireball over Texas - ivey
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/02/15/fireball-over-texas/
======
ivey
Followup post:
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/02/15/te...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/02/15/texas-
fireball-whats-known-so-far/)

------
breck
Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QIdmzL_Miw>

~~~
ivey
Wow. That's excellent. Did you see how bright it got just before it went
behind the trees?

The sad thing is, the poster on YouTube is so interested in it being a UFO and
part of the Obama-induced Space War, that she misses how awesome the event is
without all that.

"Big bright thing burns up in the sky" is a really neat story. No UFOs needed.

Although a Space War would be a great story too, if you had that.

